# Shadow Hearts 2 covenant



## kyektulu (Jul 17, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has played the new shadow hearts rpg yet? I bought it a couple of weeks ago and havnt been able 2 put it down (much to the annoyance of my partner) if so what do you think of it?
I think its gotta be up there with my favoret games ever!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 2, 2005)

*Great "A" quality game*

Yes, actually, I have just finished playing it, and I found it a vast improvement on the first Shadow Hearts title for playstation 2 (which wasn't half bad either). The only thing I missed from the first game was the ability to rename the characters: an option that has always been a personal favorite of mine. That, however, is the only complaint I have about the differences with the sequel that Midway put out. The game really is better on every other level.

I realize this thread is getting a little dated, but how far are you at the moment?

Let me give you a word of caution. The game has a "good" ending and a "bad" ending (labeled as such by the game itself), and it all hinges on how you answer a question at the very end of the game before the final battle. Trust me, you really want the good ending! I didn't realize my mistake and, after the final battle, overwrote the data; hence, making me unable to go back and answer differently. I was therefore left with no choice but to beat down the door of my roommate and get her memory card with the good ending saved. 

The third Shadow Hearts title, From the New World, (well, there is technically four games, but the first installment was under a different title and was for the first playstation console) is already out in Japan and is slated to be released on the Western front late this year. It has nothing to do with the previous two games beyond character references, and it centers around a young private detective living in America in the early twentieth century. *Here* is a link to some more information on the game.


----------



## kyektulu (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Great "A" quality game*

*I have not played the game for about two months, I have just got to the place where the psychic woman reads your mind I think its just after you help Anastacia out of the palace.
 I really must pick it up again, I have just had no time with the charity work and preparing for college.
 Thanks for the link hunny. 
*


----------

